
Marketing: One Of The Most Important Facts  - samh
http://www.samonsoftware.com/?p=147
======
ankeshk
That is the exact logic ad salespeople use to make you buy ads from them.
Advertise continuously or else no one will remember you when they need your
services.

Unfortunately, this leads to crap ads being made and entrepreneurs spending a
lot more money than they should on advertising - because they have no way to
know which of the brand recognition ads worked.

Yes brand recognition ads are good. But first go for guys that have a need for
your product right now. Then aim for the guys who may have a need in the
future.

Tips to not waste money on advertising:

1.

It'll require very little advertising on your part if your competitors are not
advertising. All industries are not equal.

2.

Impact * Repetition = Long term memory. So make your ads impactful - and you
will have to spend less money on repeating the ads. This is tricky - because
many ads use gimmicks in order to try and create a stronger impact. But when
these gimmick ads are repeated, they put people off. So this has to be done
wisely.

Vodafone zoozoo ads managed to do this very well:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGqndA5F3i8> (the sidebar has a lot more ads)

3.

Smart experienced advertisers like Roy H. Williams have observed that a
repetition of 3 in 7 nights is optimum for long term memory branding.

This is excellent excellent reading:
[http://www.mondaymorningmemo.com/?ShowMe=ThisMemo&MemoID...](http://www.mondaymorningmemo.com/?ShowMe=ThisMemo&MemoID=1392)

~~~
bitwize
Everything I know about effective advertising I learned from Bob.

<http://www.mybobs.com>

------
swombat
Interesting point, but the article kind of misses the piece where it explains
to us how to craft the other kinds of advertising so that they result in brand
recognition.

Also, I'm sure there are all sorts of circumstances that would impact this -
when is it good to aim for brand recognition? How big do you need to be? How
homogeneous does your market need to be? Is it always better to go for brand
recognition, or are there situations where direct marketing is more effective?
Etc etc...

I'd love some follow-up articles answering these questions.

------
byrneseyeview
Classic brand advertising does this. Oddly enough, search marketing (both pay-
per-click and organic) does it, too: we use Google to mediate a lot of the
emotional reactions and desires we have, and it's a lot more effective than
just remembering someone's commercial jingle:

[http://www.infomarketingblog.com/search-engine-marketing-
how...](http://www.infomarketingblog.com/search-engine-marketing-how-to-out-
burnett-burnett/)

------
erikb85
Why did you clicked on the link? I clicked on the link to get an answer the
question that was the result of this article. :-( But anyway, it is good to be
reminded, that not working too directly is the key point.

------
andrewbadera
Interesting, but is it really about marketing, or education?

